# Jim Holts... who is he???



## jrsuperfrog (Jun 12, 2010)

i have a novarossi .21 that is one bad S.O.B. and it has Jim Holtz engraved on it... someone told me he was a "mod" man but i cant find him anywhere on the net... is he a mod man or did this engine belong to a guy that engraved his stuff? is he does mods on engines, how can i find him?

thanks
jason


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

are you sure its not jim hottinger? http://www.myrcbox.com/?p=83


----------



## jrsuperfrog (Jun 12, 2010)

what do you think, im not sure??


----------

